# [MMORPG] Ryzom Libre

## Magic Banana

Je viens de lire une news qui ravira les amateurs de jeux mais aussi ceux qui attendent désespérément des pilotes vidéos dignes de ce nom. Vous saviez peut-être déjà que la société française Nevrax à l'origine de Ryzom (classé troisième sur MMORPS.org) est en liquidation judiciaire et que certains développeurs et amoureux du libres tentent le rachat du code et des données pour mettre ce jeux sous license GPL. Ayant besoin de dizaines voire de centaines de milliers d'euros, la cause semblait difficile... Mais c'est là qu'intervient la Free Software Foundation avec un don de 60 000 !

Si la campagne de rachat de Ryzom pour en faire un logiciel libre réussit nous pouvons espérer un client GNU/Linux à court terme, la conversion de quelque gamers aux idéaux du logiciel libre à moyen terme des pilotes de meilleure qualité pour nos cartes graphiques à long terme.

Si vous voulez faire un don à Ryzom, c'est ici ! Le compteur est en ce moment à 143 841 et ils espèrent atteindre 200 000.

----------

## Tuxicomane

C'est super ce don, mais il faudrait pas plutôt commencer par avoir les fameux pilotes libres dignes de ce nom ?

Non parce que un MMORPG libre, c'est terrible mais s'il faut utiliser des pilotes propiétaires pour les faire tourner... Ça gâche un peu le plaisir je trouve !  :Sad: 

Bon cela dit, cette histoire me prouve que libre et commerce ne sont pas imcompatibles, j'ai de plus en plus envie de tester Ryzom !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai fait une promesse pour 30 euros. Peux pas faire plus en ce moment, mais un MMORPG avec OSS c'est un enorme pas en avant!

----------

## Scullder

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> C'est super ce don, mais il faudrait pas plutôt commencer par avoir les fameux pilotes libres dignes de ce nom ?
> 
> Non parce que un MMORPG libre, c'est terrible mais s'il faut utiliser des pilotes propiétaires pour les faire tourner... Ça gâche un peu le plaisir je trouve !  

 

Une occasion comme ça, ça se loupe pas, et à long terme ça peut pousser le développement de jeux sous Linux, et l'amélioration des drivers pour cg.

C'est vrai que ce serait bien de financer autant le développement de driver libres.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, j'ai acheté le BattlePack de Dawn Of War ya 2 semaines, allez, je donne pour Ryzom pour le principe.

Et je n'achète plus de jeu avant... 2007.

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Et merci pour cette info, des plus surprenantes ! J'en profite pour signaler qu'au-delà de la simple promesse de don (qu'il faut assumer ensuite, ne l'oublions pas), on peut se faire une meilleure idée du produit facilement, puisque le site officiel propose un "trial" gratuit, sans limitation de durée ni carte de crédit.

Par contre, ne confondons pas tout : ce n'est pas parceque Ryzom deviendra gratuit que les fabricants de matériel fourniront les specifications de leurs bébés. Je suis probablement un peu défaitiste sur ce point, mais dans l'économie de marché mondialisé qui est la nôtre, je ne vois aucun des grands acteurs du secteur prendre ce risque. C'est déjà pas si mal d'avoir des pilotes officiels Linux, il n'y a pas si longtemps la situation était bien pire...

----------

## CryoGen

Par contre, s'il sort de plus en plus de jeu (commercial ou libre) de "qualité" (ou simplement des block busters XD) sous Linux, le support des fabricants pourrait monter en qualité    :Smile: 

----------

## Babali

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Par contre, s'il sort de plus en plus de jeu (commercial ou libre) de "qualité" (ou simplement des block busters XD) sous Linux, le support des fabricants pourrait monter en qualité   

 

http://wiki.duskglow.com/tiki-index.php?page=Open+Hardware+Foundation pour le materiel  :Smile: 

----------

## pititjo

Au passage (c'est peut-être pas le bon post mais presque) je n'arrive pas à faire tourner le jeu avec wine (cvs d'hier). L'install se fait sans soucis (je peut même jouer sous windows avec l'install faite sous linux), le jeu est bien configurer pour utiliser opengl (j'arrive à utiliser l'interface externe de configuration) mais pour le jeu une fenêtre s'affiche et me dit «Impossible d'initialiser la souris».

Dans le fichier log.log j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Log Starting [2006/12/15 20:53:48]
> 
> 2006/12/15 20:53:48 INF    9 client_ryzom_rd.exe common.cpp 563 : Exception will be launched: Direct input initialization failed
> ...

 

Ça ne m'étonnerait pas que ça vienne des lignes que j'ai mis en gras mais ça ne résout pas mon problème.

----------

## Darkael

Moi y'a un truc que je trouve assez marrant, et c'est quelque chose dont étonnamment peu de gens se rendent compte, c'est que le moteur du jeu, NeL, est sous GPL depuis des lustres et tourne sous Linux:

http://www.nevrax.org/

À mon avis ça montre bien qu'avoir juste le code source d'un MMORPG ne suffit pas à motiver à la création d'un projet complet... Donc avoir un jeu déja complet de l'envergure de Ryzom avec tout le contenu sous license libre, ça ne peut être qu'une bonne chose.

----------

## CryoGen

Y'a quand meme quelques projets en cours  :Smile: 

http://www.nevrax.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=NeLProjects

Le problème étant souvent de trouver des graphistes/modeleurs puis ensuite vient l'hébergement des serveur du monde persistant.... à part mettre de grand panneau publicitaire un peu partout dasn le jeux c'est pas évident...

----------

## E11

Bon ben ça a l'air raté...  :Sad: 

----------

## Babali

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Bon ben ça a l'air raté... 

 

En effet, allez www.planeshift.it  :Surprised: )

----------

## Darkael

Bah c'était prévisible, trop beau pour être vrai....

 *Babali wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En effet, allez www.planeshift.it
> 
> 

 

Malheureusement Planeshift est très loin d'arriver au niveau de Ryzom....

----------

## Oupsman

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Par contre, ne confondons pas tout : ce n'est pas parceque Ryzom deviendra gratuit que les fabricants de matériel fourniront les specifications de leurs bébés. Je suis probablement un peu défaitiste sur ce point, mais dans l'économie de marché mondialisé qui est la nôtre, je ne vois aucun des grands acteurs du secteur prendre ce risque. C'est déjà pas si mal d'avoir des pilotes officiels Linux, il n'y a pas si longtemps la situation était bien pire...

 

C'est une évidence pour moi effectivement. J'ai beaucoup de mal à imaginer que Nvidia ou ATI diffusent à tout va les spécifications précises de leur dernière puce graphique. N'oublions pas quand même que ce sont des sociétés commerciales, et qu'à ce titre, elles doivent protéger leurs secrets industriels. Les pilotes libres pour les dernières puces graphiques n'est qu'un doux rève, une belle utopie. 

 :Twisted Evil:  saloperie de Phpbb qui ne supporte pas le multi-quote   :Twisted Evil: 

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Bon ben ça a l'air raté... 

 

Gameforge, développeur de oGame. Quand je vois pourquoi j'ai quitté ogame, lassé par les nombreux soucis de développement, de lenteurs, changements importants des règles du jeu sans prévenir et j'en passe, l'avenir de ce MMORPG me semble bien noir d'un seul coup   :Confused: 

----------

## Darkael

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Babali wrote:*   
> 
> En effet, allez www.planeshift.it
> ...

 

J'avais presque oublié, mais en plus de sa merditude il y a une autre raison (plus grave) de rejeter Planeshift: le jeu n'est pas qu'à moitié GPL! Seul le code source est libre, le reste suit une license propriétaire: http://www.planeshift.it/pslicense.html

----------

## Darkael

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Par contre, ne confondons pas tout : ce n'est pas parceque Ryzom deviendra gratuit que les fabricants de matériel fourniront les specifications de leurs bébés. Je suis probablement un peu défaitiste sur ce point, mais dans l'économie de marché mondialisé qui est la nôtre, je ne vois aucun des grands acteurs du secteur prendre ce risque. C'est déjà pas si mal d'avoir des pilotes officiels Linux, il n'y a pas si longtemps la situation était bien pire... 
> 
> C'est une évidence pour moi effectivement. J'ai beaucoup de mal à imaginer que Nvidia ou ATI diffusent à tout va les spécifications précises de leur dernière puce graphique. N'oublions pas quand même que ce sont des sociétés commerciales, et qu'à ce titre, elles doivent protéger leurs secrets industriels. Les pilotes libres pour les dernières puces graphiques n'est qu'un doux rève, une belle utopie. 
> 
> 

 

Mais il y avait pas une histoire de Nvidia (ou était-ce Ati?) qui envisageait de rendre les drivers open-source en réaction à la libération des sources des drivers pour les cartes Intel, ou c'est juste mon imagination?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> C'est une évidence pour moi effectivement. J'ai beaucoup de mal à imaginer que Nvidia ou ATI diffusent à tout va les spécifications précises de leur dernière puce graphique. N'oublions pas quand même que ce sont des sociétés commerciales, et qu'à ce titre, elles doivent protéger leurs secrets industriels. Les pilotes libres pour les dernières puces graphiques n'est qu'un doux rève, une belle utopie.

 

Tu peux dire la même chose de tous les gros logiciels libres. Pourquoi est-ce que Sun a développé OpenOffice sous LGPL ?, a mis Java sous GPL ?

Au contraire, je crois que ATI, nVidia devraient non seulement publier les spécifications détaillées de leur cartes vidéos mais aussi changer la license de leurs pilotes pour la GPL. Prenons l'exemple d'ATI. En passant à GPL toute personne intéressé peut améliorer les pilotes (à commencer par les développeurs des pilotes "radeon" qui fusionneront leur code avec celui de "fglrx"), corriger d'éventuels bugs. Donc les cartes sont exploitées à fond et à matériel égal voire inférieur à nVidia le résultat sera potentiellement meilleur. De plus, les pilotes seraient directement intégrés à Linux ce qui est un avantage certain puisqu'un newbie sera conseillé de choisir une ATI pour avoir un système d'exploitation fonctionnant de façon optimale dès son installation. Et bien sûr, les amoureux du libres élimineraient d'entrée l'éventualité nVidia...

En fait ATI semble vouloir rendre leurs pilotes libres. Le problème d'ATI est qu'ils ont passé des accords de non divulgation avec nVidia. D'après la FAQ des pilotes ATI pour GNU/Linux :

"Some of the technologies supported in our driver are protected by non-disclosure agreements with third parties, so we cannot legally release the complete source code to our driver. It is NOT open source. We do, however, include source code for the control panel and certain other public segments. We also actively assist developers in the Open Source community with their work, so if you absolutely require an open source driver for your graphics card, we can recommend using drivers from the DRI project, Utah-GLX project, or others."

----------

## Scullder

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Mais il y avait pas une histoire de Nvidia (ou était-ce Ati?) qui envisageait de rendre les drivers open-source en réaction à la libération des sources des drivers pour les cartes Intel, ou c'est juste mon imagination?

 

C'était pour les driver ATI, suite au rachat par AMD. Finalement, ça a été démenti.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je déterre ce vieux sujet pour vous annoncer que les serveurs Ryzom sont maintenant fermés. Gameforge qui avait obtenu le rachat de ce MMORPG il y a à peine un an en a décidé ainsi. Les développeurs ont cessés d'être payés depuis juin dernier. Gameforge France n'existe plus. Je vous rappelle que le juge avait estimé que Gameforge était plus à même d'assumer le bien être du projet que la communauté libre qui avait collecté 200 000€ de promesses de dons.

Voilà donc une nouvelle occasion Ryzom (pour moins d'argent) !

Pour en savoir plus, il y a cet article.

----------

## gulivert

bonne nouvelle enfin sa dépend de quelle coté on se trouve   :Razz: 

Pour ma part j'espère que sa va refaire bouger les choses et peut être que nous allons voir arriver tout ceci

sous Linux. Espéront que sa sera pas trop tard si ça doit se faire.

----------

## CryoGen

Bon ben on va voir ce que ca va donner cette fois ci  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Le MMORPG Ryzom est maintenant sous licence AGPL v3 (client et serveur) !

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci pour la news  :Smile: 

Reste plus qu'à attendre les ressources...

----------

## Poussin

ça me tenterait encore bien. Ca fait tellement longtemps que je n'ai plus joué...

----------

